# Zero



## Nono (7 Ottobre 2022)

Mai visti tanti post su fb celebranti il cantante ... e commenti al contrario carichi di disprezzo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Ottobre 2022)

E perché?


----------



## Nono (7 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E perché?


Per la sua uscita infelice nel dopo elezioni


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Per la sua uscita infelice nel dopo elezioni


....me la sono persa...che avrebbe detto?


----------



## Nono (7 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ....me la sono persa...che avrebbe detto?


Robetta contro chi ha votato centrodestra


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Cazzzz...non l'avevo visto...bon...al di là delle idee politiche trovo non tanto bello esternare pensieri così forti essendo personaggi pubblici...lo trovo inutile e sinceramente anche stupido visto che Renato Zero come qualsiasi altro cantate, attore o altro vive del consenso del pubblico e questo è formato da una moltitudine di persone diverse negli ideali e pensiero politico... per farla breve rischi di giocarti una fetta di pubblico per niente...


----------



## Nono (7 Ottobre 2022)

Si ma ....aldilà dell'episodio che personalmente ritengo sgradevole, mi sorprende la frequenza di questi giorni con cui me lo ritrovo riproposto su fb .... proprio ora che sotto attacco dagli "offesi"


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2022)

A me come cantante piace molto. Purtroppo ho avuto modo di conoscerlo in un ambito ristretto ed è stato una vera delusione


----------



## Nono (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me come cantante piace molto. Purtroppo ho avuto modo di conoscerlo in un ambito ristretto ed è stato una vera delusione


Dai racconta!

A me personalmente non piace né come personaggio né come artista.
Però ho solo altri gusti.

Diversi artisti sul palcoscenico appaiono in un modo, ma nella vita sono persone molto diverse.

Per esempio Brignano....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Dai racconta!
> 
> A me personalmente non piace né come personaggio né come artista.
> Però ho solo altri gusti.
> ...


Niente di che. Per nulla disponibile e maleducato. Cose banali ma nemmeno un grazie davanti a un gesto carino 
Altezzoso
Poi magari era una giornata storta


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Niente di che. Per nulla disponibile e maleducato. Cose banali ma nemmeno un grazie davanti a un gesto carino
> Altezzoso
> Poi magari era una giornata storta


No è proprio così, delle mie conoscenze , un posti diversi hanno avuto il tuo stesso trattamento. 
Maleducato, altezzoso.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Niente di che. Per nulla disponibile e maleducato. Cose banali ma nemmeno un grazie davanti a un gesto carino
> Altezzoso
> Poi magari era una giornata storta


Peggio di Gerry Scotti?


----------



## Angie17 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Niente di che. Per nulla disponibile e maleducato. Cose banali ma nemmeno un grazie davanti a un gesto carino
> Altezzoso
> Poi magari era una giornata storta


Il Renato che andava in giro per la città con il maggiolone e che tirava giù il finestrino e salutava se lo riconoscevi ce lo siamo perso da trent'anni credo.. confermo che è quello hai visto purtroppo. Io come artista l'ho amato tanto.



Nono ha detto:


> Dai racconta!
> A me personalmente non piace né come personaggio né come artista.
> Però ho solo altri gusti.
> Diversi artisti sul palcoscenico appaiono in un modo, ma nella vita sono persone molto diverse.
> ...


Mr Simpatia  proprio ...  

Altri due bei tipetti sono Baglioni e Ramazzotti eh ....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Peggio di Gerry Scotti?


Lui va a periodi 
È spesso simpatico, è solo parecchio tirchio


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

apprezzo le canzoni  ma il loro modo di porgersi o apparire  alle persone non me ne frega niente , mica devono diventare miei amici


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mai visti tanti post su fb celebranti il cantante ... e commenti al contrario carichi di disprezzo.


Il problema non è Zero, ma i social.
Francamente su Fb sembra ormai di essere a un'assemblea condominiale dove tutti litigano senza risolvere granché e perdendo tanto tempo senza nemmeno evolversi nelle conoscenze e competenze.
A un cantante si chiede di fare bene il suo lavoro e nel repertorio di Zero trovo parecchie cose che amo e altre che trovo interessanti.
Il resto mi scivola addosso.


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2022)

A me invece colpisce che un artista conosciuto per la sua grande sensibilità possa di fatto vivere agli antipodi di ciò che canta


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lui va a periodi
> È spesso simpatico, è solo parecchio tirchio


Anni fa organizzammo una manifestazione sportiva dove lui si classificò terzo. Lo vidi litigare per un cesto di conserve. Imbarazzante.



danny ha detto:


> Il problema non è Zero, ma i social.
> Francamente su Fb sembra ormai di essere a un'assemblea condominiale dove tutti litigano senza risolvere granché e perdendo tanto tempo senza nemmeno evolversi nelle conoscenze e competenze.
> A un cantante si chiede di fare bene il suo lavoro e nel repertorio di Zero trovo parecchie cose che amo e altre che trovo interessanti.
> Il resto mi scivola addosso.


Pure a me piace molto come contante. Sono stato ad un paio di concerti suoi e ne sono uscito sempre senza voce. Quel che fa quando non fa quello per cui piace a me, interessa meno di zero.



Nono ha detto:


> Dai racconta!
> 
> A me personalmente non piace né come personaggio né come artista.
> Però ho solo altri gusti.
> ...


Brignano è camperista come me. Conoscenze comuni lo descrivono come alla mano.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Brignano è camperista come me. Conoscenze comuni lo descrivono come alla mano.


venne  dove risiedo per esibirsi ad una festa popolare , erano gli inizi della sua carriera  mi colpi  per la scioltezza nel raccontare le cose con umor , mi è sembrato alla mano  , come tutti quelli che si esprimono in dialetto , non so se si da le arie adesso che è popolare  , ripeto prendo solo quello che mi piace e mi fa divertire    non me ne può fregar di meno


----------



## Nono (8 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me invece colpisce che un artista conosciuto per la sua grande sensibilità possa di fatto vivere agli antipodi di ciò che canta


È la speciale dell'artista indossare le maschere.
Spiazza quando un artista che ammiri per i contenuti,  nella realtà si dimostra privo di quelli professa.


----------



## Nono (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Brignano è camperista come me. Conoscenze comuni lo descrivono come alla mano.


Conoscenze comuni che ci lavorano lo descrivono come un grande str... nel senso di "cattivo".
A me però fa morire dal ridere


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Conoscenze comuni che ci lavorano lo descrivono come un grande str... nel senso di "cattivo".
> A me però fa morire dal ridere


Prova a lavorare con me…dopo capisci chi è davvero lo stronzo!
Pero‘ anch’io faccio ridere!


----------



## Nono (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Prova a lavorare con me…dopo capisci chi è davvero lo stronzo!
> Pero‘ anch’io faccio ridere!


Già faccio un lavoro umile .... se poi mi tratti pure male ....


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> È la speciale dell'artista indossare le maschere.
> Spiazza quando un artista che ammiri per i contenuti,  nella realtà si dimostra privo di quelli professa.


Sì, è abbastanza spiazzante, ma di certo non è l'unico  
Il contesto (se non vado errata) era quello del suo rientro dopo un concerto.  Avrà trovato casino perché nello stesso  (super) albergo c'era la Meloni . Ora, io capisco che poteva essere stanco e averci pure i coglioni girati.... ma quei quattro giornalisti che erano lì fuori, cazzo c'entravano? Idem sul discorso di essere tutto il contrario della persona empatica di quando mette "la maschera": e lo capisco eh, che far così si eviti (anche) un bel po' di rotture di coglioni. Ma.... ripeto  Se quel che porta è frutto di un suo percorso, intimo, spirituale, o come lo vogliamo chiamare, altrettanto dovrebbe essere (per lo meno) il dare a un imprevisto (avrà atteso o fatto giri strani per entrare in albergo?) la sua giusta collocazione. Avrei senz'altro capito se avesse detto "non ho voglia, sono stanco ", ma questa uscita, proprio no  Soprattutto (SOPRATTUTTO) da parte di uno che, per sensibilità ed altro, dovrebbe saper dare appunto agli inconvenienti della vita la giusta collocazione che hanno, per l'appunto, nella sua (ampia) prospettiva della vita. Che, in fin dei conti, e senza nemmeno scomodare i massimi sistemi, si trovava nel grand hotel più "in" dei Parioli, e il pensiero ben avrebbe potuto andargli all'immergersi nella spa, e direi che nella vita ci possano essere sfighe peggiori 
Poi non so: ben avrebbe potuto irrompere dalla Meloni piuttosto che al comizio: più difficile  (e rischioso) di insultare chi non c'entra un cazzo.


----------



## Nono (8 Ottobre 2022)

Invece ho avuto modondi conoscere Martin Castrogiovanni.
Numero 1
Persona meravigliosa


----------



## Nono (8 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, è abbastanza spiazzante, ma di certo non è l'unico
> Il contesto (se non vado errata) era quello del suo rientro dopo un concerto.  Avrà trovato casino perché nello stesso  (super) albergo c'era la Meloni . Ora, io capisco che poteva essere stanco e averci pure i coglioni girati.... ma quei quattro giornalisti che erano lì fuori, cazzo c'entravano? Idem sul discorso di essere tutto il contrario della persona empatica di quando mette "la maschera": e lo capisco eh, che far così si eviti (anche) un bel po' di rotture di coglioni. Ma.... ripeto  Se quel che porta è frutto di un suo percorso, intimo, spirituale, o come lo vogliamo chiamare, altrettanto dovrebbe essere (per lo meno) il dare a un imprevisto (avrà atteso o fatto giri strani per entrare in albergo?) la sua giusta collocazione. Avrei senz'altro capito se avesse detto "non ho voglia, sono stanco ", ma questa uscita, proprio no  Soprattutto (SOPRATTUTTO) da parte di uno che, per sensibilità ed altro, dovrebbe saper dare appunto agli inconvenienti della vita la giusta collocazione che hanno, per l'appunto, nella sua (ampia) prospettiva della vita. Che, in fin dei conti, e senza nemmeno scomodare i massimi sistemi, si trovava nel grand hotel più "in" dei Parioli, e il pensiero ben avrebbe potuto andargli all'immergersi nella spa, e direi che nella vita ci possano essere sfighe peggiori
> Poi non so: ben avrebbe potuto irrompere dalla Meloni piuttosto che al comizio: più difficile  (e rischioso) di insultare chi non c'entra un cazzo.


La mia è una lettura molto più semplice 
La vera natura delle persone viene fuori sotto stress. 
E si è dimostrato un gran cafone ....


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Artisti come la Pausini che evitano come la peste di invischiarsi in queste cose, ti fan capire che non hanno fatto carriera grazie alla politica.

Poi ci sono quelli che si schierano, perdendo si molti fan, ma che devono farlo perchè sono in debito, e/o hanno legami molto forti e fruttuosi con qualcuno nella politica.


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Artisti come la Pausini che evitano come la peste di invischiarsi in queste cose, ti fan capire che non hanno fatto carriera grazie alla politica.
> 
> Poi ci sono quelli che si schierano, perdendo si molti fan, ma che devono farlo perchè sono in debito, e/o hanno legami molto forti e fruttuosi con qualcuno nella politica.


Mi hai chiamato in mente lui 






Piccola curiosità su questa canzone (peraltro colonna sonora del film della Fabbrica del cioccolato): lui credeva che letteralmente avrebbe mandato la sua carriera letteralmente "al cesso ", invece fu il suo brano più famoso. 
Ebbene comunque, abbastanza saputo  (è non stiamo parlando di secoli fa, ma di qualche decennio) che lottò contro l'apartheid in America, che non poteva spesso fermarsi a dormire negli alberghi in cui si esibiva (poiché riservati ai bianchi), che appoggiò Nixon , e che questo gli causò parecchi problemi tra la comunità dei neri, che fu bandito persino da Kennedy ad alcuni eventi per avere sposato una donna bianca. E se aggiungiamo il fatto che si convertì all'ebraismo, c'è pure ogni collegamento con Immi ruah (spirito divino in ebraico) che ho postato ieri.... 
Nixon ovviamente gli fu "amico" finché se ne poté servire, poi l'amicizia col negro con l'occhio di vetro, guarda un po', andò a farsi benedire....


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi hai chiamato in mente lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A sua volta io penso ai fintissimi cantautori ribelli che abbiamo noi (vita spericolata un par di palle), che sono personaggi costruiti ad arte.

Una delle tante cose che preferisco nell'opera lirica é che tu sai che é teatro, mentre con la leggera hanno creato il caos, illudendo i fan di avere a che fare sempre con personaggi veri, mentre il più delle volte sono costruiti a tavolino per vendere di più, e illuderti con un finto esempio di vita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Invece ho avuto modondi conoscere Martin Castrogiovanni.
> Numero 1
> Persona meravigliosa


Già così da l'idea di essere un buono


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> A sua volta io penso ai fintissimi cantautori ribelli che abbiamo noi (vita spericolata un par di palle), che sono personaggi costruiti ad arte.
> 
> Una delle tante cose che preferisco nell'opera lirica é che tu sai che é teatro, mentre con la leggera hanno creato il caos, illudendo i fan di avere a che fare sempre con personaggi veri, mentre il più delle volte sono costruiti a tavolino per vendere di più, e illuderti con un finto esempio di vita.


Titi fuori un problema che ha più di una faccia, comunque 
L'imperativo (ai giorni nostri, ma non solo, comunque) è quello di VENDERE (talvolta, più che il frutto del proprio lavoro, sé stessi, o meglio la propria immagine). A questo punto, per quanto riguarda la lirica (è un esempio, ma potrei fartene benissimo altri che funzionano su di me), ammetto che - se mi dici "Foglia, ascolta quest'opera/operetta, quel che vuoi, dura circa un paio d'ore " (ad andar di lusso) io non ci riesco  Semplicemente non ce la faccio , limite mio. E come me (credo) tanti altri: che per andare minimamente pronto a seguire un'opera lirica devi conoscere contesto, storia, trama, ecc. ecc. E.... avere l'orecchio pronto ad ascoltare quelle 2-3 ore  Ecco: io sono peggio dei bambini.
Però ho capito il tuo discorso.
Idem per il teatro: costui ha fatto una pièce che secondo me è una genialata, l'ho letta, ma.... secondo te trovo il tempo per andare ad assisterci? Ammesso che la organizzino con una frequenza e una location che mi consenta di farlo 
IONESCO Eugene__Le sedie__null__U(2)-D(1)__Farsa__1a.pdf (corrierespettacolo.it) 

A quanti arrivano la lirica o il teatro? Ecco, la musica cd. "leggera" ha il pregio che, essendo più immediata, e oramai persino liquida, arriva ai più, a quelli che ne sanno comunque gran poco, come me 

E qui bisogna vedere se vende più il prodotto, o chi lo produce 
Senza nulla togliere, comunque, al fatto che certe risposte di Zero (da autentico cafone) restano risposte da cafone. Spiazzanti proprio perché non penso che abbia bisogno di mettersi una maschera, o le paillettes, per poter essere sensibile. E capire - data la sua sensibilità - che un ritardo all'ingresso nel suo albergo è da chiamarsi STRONZATA, ed ancor più stronzata se si considera la sua, di prospettiva di vita. E.... anche quel pubblico che non smette mai di ringraziare  In compenso se la piglia con 4 giornalisti sfigati, che lo salutano, e sperano di ricevere qualche commento (che ci sta benissimo che non avesse voglia di fare, eh, ma con altri modi).

Per il resto (e passo a un'altra forma d'arte) siamo ancora in un tempo in cui se viene ripresentata l'opera di costui (fatto avvenuto recentemente: l'artista ha detto , anche se non lo trovo tra i più originali), non è più il peso ideale del suo compagno morto poco prima di lui di AIDS (l'opera è un mucchio di caramelle del peso ideale del suo compagno che stava combattendo contro la malattia: lo spettatore poteva prenderle, mangiarle, spostarle, farne insomma quel che ne voleva  )
I poetici ready-made di Félix González-Torres - Arte Svelata

nella recente mostra persino quest'opera è diventata un mucchio di caramelle che rappresenta il peso ideale dell'uomo medio. Han cancellato tutta la storia. dell'opera, dell'artista, e perfino del compagno. perché? Perché poi VENDE DI PIU'. Faceva troppo brutto dire che fosse morto di AIDS. Questa è l'altra faccia della medaglia della società:









						The Art Institute of Chicago Has Been Accused of Erasing Felix Gonzalez-Torres’s Queer Identity—a Growing Problem, Critics Say | Artnet News
					

Critics said the museum purposely elided reference to the artist’s partner, who died from an AIDS-related illness.



					news.artnet.com
				




Fa più bello vendere delle caramelle luccicose piuttosto che la morte 

Poi però se un altro Artista, con fare tra il beffardo, il dissacrante e il nichilista, che ha ben compreso come gira il mercato, ci mostra la carcassa in formaldeide di uno squalo, dicendoci "è tutto ciò che resta dopo la morte" allora qualcuno si indigna, ma i più scelgono di vedere caramelle luccicanti  In barba alla storia, e in barba al messaggio dell'Artista 
Va così 
Non è che possiamo poi pretendere di avere cantanti non costruiti, eh


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Titi fuori un problema che ha più di una faccia, comunque
> L'imperativo (ai giorni nostri, ma non solo, comunque) è quello di VENDERE (talvolta, più che il frutto del proprio lavoro, sé stessi, o meglio la propria immagine). A questo punto, per quanto riguarda la lirica (è un esempio, ma potrei fartene benissimo altri che funzionano su di me), ammetto che - se mi dici "Foglia, ascolta quest'opera/operetta, quel che vuoi, dura circa un paio d'ore " (ad andar di lusso) io non ci riesco  Semplicemente non ce la faccio , limite mio. E come me (credo) tanti altri: che per andare minimamente pronto a seguire un'opera lirica devi conoscere contesto, storia, trama, ecc. ecc. E.... avere l'orecchio pronto ad ascoltare quelle 2-3 ore  Ecco: io sono peggio dei bambini.
> Però ho capito il tuo discorso.
> Idem per il teatro: costui ha fatto una pièce che secondo me è una genialata, l'ho letta, ma.... secondo te trovo il tempo per andare ad assisterci? Ammesso che la organizzino con una frequenza e una location che mi consenta di farlo
> ...


Il danno maggiore è che certi personaggi sono stati dei finti cocainomani, che hanno spinto generazioni a drogarsi, ad essere sregolati nella vita,  mentre loro erano (e sono) metodici e salutisti per loro.

Vita spericolata col culo degli altri.


Sull'opera sai che è? Se la vuoi vedere tutta e non sentire arie o duetti (comunque pezzi chiusi), l'unica è andare a teatro. Io non ce la faccio a guardarla tutta in tv, non è la stessa cosa, manca l'energia dal vivo, che solo quel genere di musica ha (cioé senza microfoni, amplificatori ed effetti, che comumque creano una barriera tra te ed il pubblico).


Poi la chiamano opera ma parliamo di 500 anni di musica e teatro, completamente differenti tra loro.

C'é anche il problema  come con la leggera che non emergono necessariamente  più bravi, ma i più agganciati/schierati politicamente/disponibili ad essere sfruttabili dalle agenzie/ricchi/almeno di livello decente (a volte sono cosí agganciati da riuscire ad emergere essendo persino mediocri).

Sono queste le aratteristiche,  e la bravura é solo l'ultima in ordine di importanza. Devi essere proprio scarso per non riuscire ad importi al pubblico, se sei iper agganciato/ricco.


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Il danno maggiore è che certi personaggi sono stati dei finti cocainomani, che hanno spinto generazioni a drogarsi, ad essere sregolati nella vita,  mentre loro erano (e sono) metodici e salutisti per loro.
> 
> Vita spericolata col culo degli altri.
> 
> ...


In gran parte, hai ragione 
Anche perché, la droga non ha certo aiutato il talento degli Artisti veri. Per molti è o è stata solo un anestetico alla loro sensibilità, non certo quello slancio alla creatività per il quale, soprattutto negli anni che dici tu, è stata spacciata


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> In gran parte, hai ragione
> Anche perché, la droga non ha certo aiutato il talento degli Artisti veri. Per molti è o è stata solo un anestetico alla loro sensibilità, non certo quello slancio alla creatività per il quale, soprattutto negli anni che dici tu, è stata spacciata


Direi anche su tutto


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Direi anche su tutto


Mah.... sul Vasco non so, non credo che la storia della droga sia stata messa lì ad hoc per far credere al cantante un pò "maledetto" . Come non vale per altri che, in effetti, ci hanno anche rimesso la pelle.  

Sciamano e istrione. Jim Morrison parola per parola - ilGiornale.it 

In certi ambienti ne circolava (e ne circola tuttora) parecchia, c'è da dire anche quello


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... sul Vasco non so, non credo che la storia della droga sia stata messa lì ad hoc per far credere al cantante un pò "maledetto" . Come non vale per altri che, in effetti, ci hanno anche rimesso la pelle.
> 
> Sciamano e istrione. Jim Morrison parola per parola - ilGiornale.it
> 
> In certi ambienti ne circolava (e ne circola tuttora) parecchia, c'è da dire anche quello



Kurt Cobain, Jim Morrison, Elvis Presley  ed altri si. Vasco Rossi proprio no. É una delle imitazioni nostrane di quei personaggi.

Si sarà drogato di tortellini al massimo.

Hai visto ora da anziano come si preoccupa della salute, fa mille checkup. Che ribelle...


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Kurt Cobain, Jim Morrison, Elvis Presley  ed altri si. Vasco Rossi proprio no. É una delle imitazioni nostrane di quei personaggi.
> 
> Si sarà drogato di tortellini al massimo.
> 
> Hai visto ora da anziano come si preoccupa della salute, fa mille checkup. Che ribelle...


Sì è comunque anche fatto qualche giorno in carcere per detenzione di coca (se non vado errata). Poi, buon per lui se ne è uscito  .
Probabilmente l'equivoco su cui si cade è quello di credere che "faccia figo", faccia "vita vissuta pienamente ", ecc. Su questo discorso, forse tutti i torti non li hai. Purtroppo l'esempio è arrivato sbagliato a talune generazioni  (e inutile negare come, specialmente gli adolescenti negli anni 80 e 90, avevano certi cantanti come "idoli").

Magari però  @bravagiulia75  , che lo adora , riesce ad essere più puntuale non solo su di lui come cantante, ma anche su di lui come uomo


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì è comunque anche fatto qualche giorno in carcere per detenzione di coca (se non vado errata). Poi, buon per lui se ne è uscito  .
> Probabilmente l'equivoco su cui si cade è quello di credere che "faccia figo", faccia "vita vissuta pienamente ", ecc. Su questo discorso, forse tutti i torti non li hai. Purtroppo l'esempio è arrivato sbagliato a talune generazioni  (e inutile negare come, specialmente gli adolescenti negli anni 80 e 90, avevano certi cantanti come "idoli").
> 
> Magari però  @bravagiulia75  , che lo adora , riesce ad essere più puntuale non solo su di lui come cantante, ma anche su di lui come uomo


Ma che vuoi che ne sappia bravagiulia75


Ho guardato ora un attimo: dicono fosse sempre lucidissimo, e lui avrebbe dichiarato di aver voluto provare queste sostanze (tranne l'eroina), ma che sia stato sempre un  "non dipendente" (...sarà...)

Lo hanno trovato in stato di ebrezza, e quello ci sta per un normale borghese come lui.

La verità é che é  un tipo metodico, che si tiene in forma, e pure molto prudente. Già Adriano Celentano é molto più "ribelle" e cazzuto di lui nella vita reale.

Ps: le accuse erano di spaccio, poi non so come sia andata...e nemmeno mi interessa. Se vuole celodice bravagiulia75...


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi che ne sappia bravagiulia75
> 
> 
> Ho guardato ora un attimo: dicono fosse sempre lucidissimo, e lui avrebbe dichiarato di aver voluto provare queste sostanze (tranne l'eroina), ma che sia stato sempre un  "non dipendente" (...sarà...)
> ...


Credo invece proprio che su Vasco ne sappia, certamente più di me e di te insieme


----------



## omicron (9 Ottobre 2022)

Che io ricordi, Vasco lo aveva denunciato sua madre


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì è comunque anche fatto qualche giorno in carcere per detenzione di coca (se non vado errata). Poi, buon per lui se ne è uscito  .
> Probabilmente l'equivoco su cui si cade è quello di credere che "faccia figo", faccia "vita vissuta pienamente ", ecc. Su questo discorso, forse tutti i torti non li hai. Purtroppo l'esempio è arrivato sbagliato a talune generazioni  (e inutile negare come, specialmente gli adolescenti negli anni 80 e 90, avevano certi cantanti come "idoli").
> 
> Magari però  @bravagiulia75  , che lo adora , riesce ad essere più puntuale non solo su di lui come cantante, ma anche su di lui come uomo


Non sto leggendo in sto giorni non ho connessione...
Quindi ho letto solo 2 post dove credo abbiate nominato Vasco...
Non sono convinta totalmente della sua innocenza ma nemmeno della sua totale colpevolezza...
Sicuramente negli anni d oro ha abusato sicuramente di droghe...ma sull ero credo che l abbia solo sfiorata...

Ricordiamoci che ha perso un caro amico nel '99 per eroina...Massimo Riva ...

Se stavate dicendo che la droga fa parte dell artista bello e dannato...abbiamo il club dei 27 dove trovare spunto di chi ne ha veramente abusato tanto da lasciarci le penne


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non sto leggendo in sto giorni non ho connessione...
> Quindi ho letto solo 2 post dove credo abbiate nominato Vasco...
> Non sono convinta totalmente della sua innocenza ma nemmeno della sua totale colpevolezza...
> Sicuramente negli anni d oro ha abusato sicuramente di droghe...ma sull ero credo che l abbia solo sfiorata...
> ...


grazie


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo invece proprio che su Vasco ne sappia, certamente più di me e di te insieme


Fidati che se arrivi come lui alla sua età, di abusi di droga  c'é stato poco e nulla.

Vai a vedere nei centri di recupero come sono i veri drogati "dannati".

Ed anche fosse stato molto meno drogato, diciamo alla Whitney Houston, avrebbe almeno perso parte delle capacità vocali, invece nemmeno quello.


----------



## Nono (10 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Già così da l'idea di essere un buono


È un buono e generoso d'animo.
Un figo


----------

